# Suzuki Carry UTV Mini Truck on MATTRACKS Video



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

We're finishing editing/rendering on another of our project builds so I thought I would share the first run with you. I apologize for the lack of audio... apparently our background music was in violation of YouTube's updated policies so the audio tracks are stripped. I'll have a new version with audio once the editing is finished again.

We shot this vid in HD with 3 cams so the HD version is available by clicking the little HD icon in the lower right corner. We shot this in rural northern Wisconsin where the snow conditions were excellent. This is not exactly a snow removal machine, but more of a snow-go-nearly-anywhere machine.










This is a 2003 Suzuki Carry 4x4 UTV Mini Truck with a custom 4" lift running on MATTRACKS UR-XT track system.

Video Link: *Project SNOZUKI*

Enjoy!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

The link doesn't work for the video.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Doh!
Looks like some extra code got in the link - I can't edit that post so here is a good link to the video: *SNOZUKI VIDEO*


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice Video badgerland, 

did you take the truck and blower up there as well?

just wondering how it was doing.

thanks.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks, Sublime.

No we didn't take the blower truck with BUT it is scheduled to go back up this weekend pending installation of the new throttle control assembly for the pony motor to be running at peak performance. The part just came in with the holiday delays and I just dropped-off the truck at my small engine guy to install. HOPEFULLY, they have it ready to go today.

If all goes as planned, I'll have some great video of the blower truck to share next week.


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

awsome truck and video man! nice work!!


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

that thing is BA.


----------



## 92ramcharger (Jun 29, 2007)

Very cool, nice job Badger!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet video-I esp like the wrap on that truck.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

*Link Change Again...*

Thanks for the replies.

We needed to re-post the video - only change is this version has an audio track:
*SNO-ZUKI VIDEO*


----------

